# Laptop Screen Goes Blank



## cazlaxgoalie26

Hello,

Just recently my 4 yr old HP Laptop's monitor randomly goes blank when in use, however, I found a quick fix by pressing the monitor tab, at the top of the keyboard, by pressing that the monitor will come back on, but everything is at a red color, not a solid red, everything turned to different shades of red. After about 30 seconds roughly the monitor will go back to normal, and then repeat the blankness again. Anyone have any suggestions to this? Or what the hell is going wrong?


----------



## FreoHeaveho

I would suggest your data ribbon connecting the screen to the motherboard is faulty. I had the same issue with my girlfriend's laptop, which is simply found a semi-complete version on ebay and canabalised the parts. It cost me £30 for new case, screen and battery. NOw her laptop is working brilliantly again.;

It may be worth getting a no-obligation quote to fix, and then source parts from ebay as i mentioned.


----------



## Computer_Doctor

I had the same thing happen to a client's computer and it turn out to be a bad monitor cable as well. Just like the other post said, check ebay for any part availability.

The problem could also be a bad LCD screen, not the ribbon cable. If you don't have any warranty with HP, the LCD screen can get pretty pricey.


----------



## sunseeker888

Here the solutions. No need to open send back to Manufacturers.


Well very simple fix. Setting has be changed for certain laptops

For Vista
Control Panel, choose classic view

Choose Power options

Go to Balance Options
click Change Plan setting


Then click change advance power settings


Stroll down to Processor Power Management
Click on minimum processor state, it should be 5% (DefaulT), change that to 100%
Click on maximum processor state, it should be 5% (Default), change that to 100%


Click Apply
Clikc OK

Voila Problem solved.

That the problem with defaults settings it's due to OEM of vista, set @ 5% for all laptops.


----------



## sunseeker888

Well very simple fix. Setting has be changed for certain laptops

For Vista
Control Panel, choose classic view

Choose Power option

Go to Balance Options
click Change Plan setting


Then click change advance power settings


Stroll down to Processor Power Management
Click on minimum processor state, it should be 5% (DefaulT), change that to 100%
Click on maximum processor state, it should be 5% (Default), change that to 100%


Click Apply
Clikc OK

Voila Problem solved.

That the problem with defaults settings it's due to OEM of vista, set @ 5% for all laptops.


----------

